# Anubias nana 'petite'



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

It's taken a year and a half to get this lot from my original three plants. I've gave away a few dozen though. I removed them from the high light 75g and added them to some driftwood for the new 55g, with less light.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, I really like what you've done with it.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice that driftwood looks great with all that on it.


----------

